# New Year's Day Ride



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

January 1, 2009, 10 AM start from Tread Bike Shop in Campbell. 

Coffee and snacks at 9 AM.

There's plenty of parking at the store or across the street at Campbell Park.

It's a 25± mile route through the hills of Saratoga, Monte Sereno, Los Gatos and back with lots of shortcuts for the time challenged.


----------



## BlackSteel (Jul 10, 2007)

Gotta work.


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Here are the routes*

9 AM coffee, 10 AM start

Longer route
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/campbell/723712184191

Shorter route
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/campbell/916441763292


----------



## MichiganMat (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll try to make it, but we'll see how much my head hurts.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Isn't that a day for the Mt.Hamilton mass ride?


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

It's just another option for those not riding Hamilton. Not everyone has the time or fitness.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

who's got details on the Mt Hamilton ride start time/location? Have not been up there in a long while, maybe finally time to go back.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

There is no one single ride. Lots of people, clubs and groups come to ride on Mt.Hamilton starting anywhere from 8am to 11am, mostly in 9:30-10 range.

Western wheelers club has this announcement:
http://www.bikecal.com/asp/summ-detail.asp?month=2009-01-23&num=49136
Join the annual parade of bikes to the Lick Observatory and start the New Year on top of the world. ... Meet at the Linda Vista School on Kirk Avenue (between Alum Rock and McKee) at 9:30 am.

Chain Reaction ride is here:
http://www.chainreactionbicycles.com/mthamilton.htm

I'm suprised that ACTC has no Mt.Hamilton ride.



kretzel said:


> who's got details on the Mt Hamilton ride start time/location? Have not been up there in a long while, maybe finally time to go back.


----------



## gunnut (Dec 11, 2008)

*Breakfast ride*

Stanislaus bike club is having a ride thursday morning up Del Puerto canyon from Patterson.Breakfast served at mile marker 16 from 10-12am.Public welcome as far as I know.
Heres a link

http://www.stancobike.org/Files/newsletter_jan09.pdf


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

DAMN! Any sort of ride like that would certainly get in the way of my planned binge-alcoholism-induced hangover.

No, actually I’d love to go on such a ride, but I have to visit my buddy Captain Chris who is being shipped off to Iraq the following day (the 2nd). Won’t be able to hang out with him for at least another year.


----------

